# Tradesman 8355 manual?



## BrettGoodermote (Sep 24, 2017)

Just getting into scroll saws for the first time I want to start off with a used and inexpensive model. I located this Tradesman 16" model 8355. It runs and needs minimal cleaning. I paid $30 for it so at this point I am in love (of course this is without actually using it yet LOL)..

A Google search has not produced a manual for this machine and I am totally stumped. I can typically find a manual for ANYTHING online, until now.

Are there any good resources for older manuals online? this machine was produced in 1992 so its not super old, but old enough I guess.

Thanks for any help you can offer. I am really excited to learn this new set of skills.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I seem to recall that Sears had something that looked similar. Perhaps this LINK

Does something not work correctly or are you just keeping manuals for your tools? (I do and have several 3 ring 3 inch thick binders to keep track of them) To some extent this is not as popular with everyone jumping online to find them. Call me old fashioned but I prefer flipping through the pages without the need to go drag the laptop to the shop to work on something. My laptop has allergies.

LOL


----------



## BrettGoodermote (Sep 24, 2017)

It works wonderfully. I like to keep manuals on anything i own. And i wanted information on adaptors for pinless blades..

I will check out thank you!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Many scrollsaws were marketed under more than one brand name..If you can find the identical looking saw it is probably a clone anyway with a different brand tag. That should help also; The designs are not light years apart either.

Here is a link to the scrollsaw expert in my neighborhood, http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/index.htm-- he is a very great guy and treats everyone well. I know he has some adapters too.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Post a picture… Tradesman is a brand name of Rexon and is a pretty generic Taiwan import sold under a lot of different names/colors (For example, the #137 Craftsman model number prefix is Rexon). As mentioned above, if you can identify the model, a manual from several different companies will work.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BrettGoodermote (Sep 24, 2017)

Here is a picture of it..


----------



## BrettGoodermote (Sep 24, 2017)

> Many scrollsaws were marketed under more than one brand name..If you can find the identical looking saw it is probably a clone anyway with a different brand tag. That should help also; The designs are not light years apart either.
> 
> Here is a link to the scrollsaw expert in my neighborhood, http://www.pozsgaidesigns.com/index.htm-- he is a very great guy and treats everyone well. I know he has some adapters too.
> 
> - ralbuck


This link appears to be broken. I get the 404 cannot be found error.



> I seem to recall that Sears had something that looked similar. Perhaps this LINK
> 
> Does something not work correctly or are you just keeping manuals for your tools? (I do and have several 3 ring 3 inch thick binders to keep track of them) To some extent this is not as popular with everyone jumping online to find them. Call me old fashioned but I prefer flipping through the pages without the need to go drag the laptop to the shop to work on something. My laptop has allergies.
> 
> ...


This one looks close but not quite right (see the image above).

My tension knob is located on the bottom at the back of the machine. (which I have quickly discovered to be a mild PITA).

This machine works really well, last night my kid and I ran it through a number of those practice templates to learn how to use it and it performed really well.

We are looking for an adaptor so that we can run pinless blades since so many designs call for a much smaller starting blade hole. We found a few options and are just waiting to pull the trigger. We want to make sure we are going to remain engaged before investing. (OK I just want to clarify with the boss lady that I am staying engaged LOL)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## BrettGoodermote (Sep 24, 2017)

LOL .. I just re-read my post and it really was poorly written. Please let me clarify.

I meant that I was going to stay engaged (read interested in) with the hobby (using the machine)

The boss lady has been the boss lady for 24 years (19 of them married)....

At this point, I am enjoying woodworking and the many faces of it so much I do not think staying interested will be a problem.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

ROFLMAO


----------

